# Info for new user to Sony cameras



## ptvredwings (Feb 5, 2017)

I've been using Canon my entire time doing photography and currently have a Canon T3, 18-55 kit, Canon 50mm f/1.8, and a Sigma 24-60 f/2.8. I do concert and skate photography as well as general portraits and wanting to do video for skate parts and vlogging (T3 doesn't let me manually change video settings). Now I've been looking at the Sony a6000, it seems perfect but will it fit the lenses I currently have, and any other similar cameras around the same price that would have a display screen to flip back towards myself to be able to see myself while vlogging?


----------



## cherylynne1 (Feb 5, 2017)

You would need an adapter to fit the lenses that you already have to the a6000, but yes, it can be done. Here's a guide to Sony adapters: Ultimate Guide to Sony Lens Adapters The Sigma MC-11 is probably going to be your best bet. However, you should know that you will get better autofocus performance with native lenses than you will with adapted lenses. 

And on that note, the a6000's AF system might struggle sometimes with a skate park, particularly if they're coming straight toward you. The a6300's AF system does much better in that regard, I think I remember one of the AF test videos was actually at a skate park. I know it's out of your budget, I'm just trying to make sure your expectations are in line with reality. 

Another thing to consider is that the a6000 doesn't have a 180-degree articulating screen. It can tilt up or down, but not completely around. The a5100 has the articulating screen, but you lose the viewfinder and hot shoe. 

As for other cameras, you might want to take a look at Panasonic. They're generally considered the leaders in video for mirrorless. The G85 might work for you. I don't know about the autofocus capabilities, though, that's something you should definitely look up some videos and reviews about.


----------

